# Advice please



## Guest (Sep 6, 2013)

How long does it take you to get to know your clients dogs?

If the dogs have any behaviour problems how do you help the dogs and approach the owners?

How would you approach the owners to tell them their dog is not right for you to walk??


I keep up to date with all my clients I ask questions when I'm not sure but sometimes I feel bad even though I am not the cause of a problem I wish I could do more to help and had more time to give the dogs.


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

Every dog is different, some have a 'honeymoon' period, some change over time. I usually feel if things are going okay after 6 weeks then we're probably okay.

I have a notice period written into my contract, so if I have to let a dog go then it's all done correctly. I will sometimes ask a few other dog walkers if they could take a dog on if I can't. I've had a couple large gundogs who didn't really suit us, so I spoke to another walker who walks a lot of them (we walk a lot of medium and small dogs) so the 'problem' behaviour probably wouldn't be an issue with other similar sized and natured breeds. One dog I asked a walker who lived nearer if she could take the dog over, as she could walk her on the footpaths around the farmers fields, which again, the 'problem' behaviour probably wouldn't be a problem (BC who wanted to chase joggers and cyclists) as the circumstances wouldn't arise.

I do usually try to work with a dog to ease it in to our group - no-one wants to turn down work or income, but it's not always possible.

I just tell owners that our walks don't suit their dog, and it was causing stress for their dog as well as other dogs I'm walking so here's the number of another walker who I think would suit them better. They are under no obligation to choose that walker, but mostly they do, and usually are very happy.

One dog I stopped walking because it was biting when I tried to stop it bullying another dog - the next dog walker lasted 6 months, but then also stopped walking for similar reasons. I found that out as it was referred to a friend of mine who does behaviour work. So some dogs you can't help, they need a different professiona.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2013)

BoredomBusters said:


> Every dog is different, some have a 'honeymoon' period, some change over time. I usually feel if things are going okay after 6 weeks then we're probably okay.
> 
> I have a notice period written into my contract, so if I have to let a dog go then it's all done correctly. I will sometimes ask a few other dog walkers if they could take a dog on if I can't. I've had a couple large gundogs who didn't really suit us, so I spoke to another walker who walks a lot of them (we walk a lot of medium and small dogs) so the 'problem' behaviour probably wouldn't be an issue with other similar sized and natured breeds. One dog I asked a walker who lived nearer if she could take the dog over, as she could walk her on the footpaths around the farmers fields, which again, the 'problem' behaviour probably wouldn't be a problem (BC who wanted to chase joggers and cyclists) as the circumstances wouldn't arise.
> 
> ...


How long would you try to help a dog with a problem?

One of my clients dogs has a phobia of men which he didn't show fully until about 6 weeks.

He's improved but I feel I have reached as far as I can to help him. The owner knows her dog is warry of some men but I have found all men spook him to degree. He wont let any touch him at all and some older men freak him out (the dogs a rescue abandond at the vets))

Some men who want to say hello to him don't realise he's too scaired to let them touch him and ignore me when I say he doesn't like it >.>

I don't know if he will get over it in time or if its something thats permernant.

2nd dog I walk once a week is known to sit down and decide not go anywhere which the owner explained but I think they played it down. Their wasn't really a honeymoon period when I introduced food things improved a lot but the dog still likes to decide when its time to go home. I'm bit cross with the owners as they leave the dog with friends when they go on holiday every few months the dog often comes back overweight and is even more reluctent to be walked. They know full well the people who look after their dog feed her cr*p and lots of it and then walk the dog off lead a lot.

3rd dog is perfect but doesn't do roads! I think that is something I can work on though the dog is 4 and I think this is a problem that has set in long before I started walking her. From people I have spoken to they say the dog desperately needs exercise.

I had tempory clients dog for two weeks as was arranged no problems at all a bit slow walking but I think that was more due to the owner being elderly and dogs get used to a pace to walk at.


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

Prowl said:


> How long would you try to help a dog with a problem?


That depends on so much. I have had pretty much ZERO tolerance (dog goes home on day 1 or 2, but that's usually a bite where the dog is seriously trying to stop me doing something I need to do) and other times I've tried for 6 months. Is the dog once a week so I won't lose much, or 5 days so would be a big chunk of income, is the problem affecting only me (dogs who bite only their carers (more of a chew than a bite, or I know the triggers so can avoid them, had three of those and kept them all for a long time), or does it affect other people or the other dogs I walk? Is the job really inconvenient anyway, out of my usual area, in a top floor flat, hard to park, owners not really helpful or late payers etc. All these things add up and will influence my decision.



> One of my clients dogs has a phobia of men which he didn't show fully until about 6 weeks.
> 
> He's improved but I feel I have reached as far as I can to help him. The owner knows her dog is warry of some men but I have found all men spook him to degree. He wont let any touch him at all and some older men freak him out (the dogs a rescue abandond at the vets))
> 
> ...


My Scamp is like this, and has never got over it (it's why he was given up). I wouldn't have given him up as a client because I just kept him on lead. He's small and never bites his carers. We also get men who won't listen and want to touch him anyway, as he's now mine I taught him to come to heel when people approach, but as a client he would have been permanently on lead so I could prevent people from touching him.



> 2nd dog I walk once a week is known to sit down and decide not go anywhere which the owner explained but I think they played it down. Their wasn't really a honeymoon period when I introduced food things improved a lot but the dog still likes to decide when its time to go home. I'm bit cross with the owners as they leave the dog with friends when they go on holiday every few months the dog often comes back overweight and is even more reluctent to be walked. They know full well the people who look after their dog feed her cr*p and lots of it and then walk the dog off lead a lot.


I've got techniques (kind ones!) which I use for dogs who don't want to walk - if it's nervous another dog on the walk can help, if it's stubborn there are some ttouch techniques which work really well. I'd want a vet check, then unless there is a medical reason have never found this to be a serious problem. Although my walkers still have issues with some of the dogs, I never do, so I think it is a question of handling skills.



> 3rd dog is perfect but doesn't do roads! I think that is something I can work on though the dog is 4 and I think this is a problem that has set in long before I started walking her. From people I have spoken to they say the dog desperately needs exercise.


Not sure what you mean it doesn't do roads? Or what the problem actually is?


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2013)

BoredomBusters said:


> That depends on so much. I have had pretty much ZERO tolerance (dog goes home on day 1 or 2, but that's usually a bite where the dog is seriously trying to stop me doing something I need to do) and other times I've tried for 6 months. Is the dog once a week so I won't lose much, or 5 days so would be a big chunk of income, is the problem affecting only me (dogs who bite only their carers (more of a chew than a bite, or I know the triggers so can avoid them, had three of those and kept them all for a long time), or does it affect other people or the other dogs I walk? Is the job really inconvenient anyway, out of my usual area, in a top floor flat, hard to park, owners not really helpful or late payers etc. All these things add up and will influence my decision.
> 
> My Scamp is like this, and has never got over it (it's why he was given up). I wouldn't have given him up as a client because I just kept him on lead. He's small and never bites his carers. We also get men who won't listen and want to touch him anyway, as he's now mine I taught him to come to heel when people approach, but as a client he would have been permanently on lead so I could prevent people from touching him.
> 
> ...


I have been reading a little about TTouch and would love to learn more about it I think it would be very helpfull.

The dog won't cross some roads so I am taking the same route on our walk so the dog gets used to it. Its working so far she is much more eager to come with me this week. I am taking her to quiet roads to practice crossing which she is now happy to cross ^^

The dog wont accept treats but she will have cuddles:001_tt1:


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

When I was doing dog boarding and walking there were three clients I had to refuse because it became clear the dogs had real issues.

You have to be really careful because however well intentioned, you're a dog walker and not a behaviourist - I don't mean that horribly, I had to accept the same thing about my ability to help certain dogs 

Re the dog you walk who is scared of men: I think you have to find a way to stop men touching this dog. Try physically blocking their access to the dog if necessary


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2013)

Owned By A Yellow Lab said:


> When I was doing dog boarding and walking there were three clients I had to refuse because it became clear the dogs had real issues.
> 
> You have to be really careful because however well intentioned, you're a dog walker and not a behaviourist - I don't mean that horribly, I had to accept the same thing about my ability to help certain dogs
> 
> Re the dog you walk who is scared of men: I think you have to find a way to stop men touching this dog. Try physically blocking their access to the dog if necessary


I stop and get to the dogs level which seems to make him feel more secure as he stands next to me I say to him as men walk they aren't going to hurt their just going to walk past and it seems to get the message across not to touch him.
He's fine with women though ^^


----------

